# [solved] system nie montuje partycji, fdisk nic nie pokazuje

## Marvell

Witam

Postanowilem wrocic do Gentoo. Jednak tym razem od samego poczatku mam problemy. Z instalacja poradzilem sobie, ale wybralem galaz testowa ~x86, co chyba nie bylo dobrym pomyslem biorac pod uwage moje male doswiadczenie w tym systemie. 

Zainstalowalem hal, xorga, gentoolkit i inne pakiety, niby wszystko ok. Jednak po ktoryms z restartow dostalem info:

```
special device /dev/hda7 does not exist

some local filesystems failed to mount
```

hda7 to /home, jest pod ext4. 

/ mam pod ext3 i montuje sie dobrze bo system sie uruchamia.

Najdziwniejsze w tym wszystkim wydaje mi  sie, ze "fdisk -l" kompletnie nic nie wyswietla, tzn przechodzi do nastepnego wiersza od razu.

Uzywam genkernela, mam wkompilowane w jadro obsluge ext4.

fstab:

```
/dev/hda6               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda8               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hda7               /home           ext4            noatime         0 0

/dev/hda5               /mnt/multimedia ext4            noatime         0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

```

W dokumentacji jest napisane ze juz nie powinno sie uzywac hda*, lecz sda*, ale wtedy system nie uruchamia sie, tzn prosi o podanie wlasciwej partycji dla "/".

grub.conf

```
title gentoo-genkernel

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda6 quiet vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo

```

Nie wiem juz co moge zrobic. Chcialbym obyc sie bez reinstalki bo szkoda mi czasu ktory juz poswiecilem.

Prosze Was, doswiadczonych uzytkownikow o pomoc.

Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam; )

PS. sorry za brak polskich znakow, ale nie mam jeszcze ich skonfigurowanych.

----------

## canis_lupus

Prawdopodobnie nie ma sterowników od kontrolera dysków.

----------

## zlomek

Mówi, że livecd wykrywa mu jako hda i dlatego tak konfiguruje.

pokaż co zwraca 

```
lsmod, lspci
```

----------

## Marvell

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  172805  10 

snd_seq_oss            18825  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      3556  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33050  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3589  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            26205  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10066  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_realtek   167711  1 

snd_hda_intel          15403  0 

snd_hda_codec          40458  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                42494  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              11894  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

nvidia               9788834  22 

snd                    31494  10 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               3423  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          4685  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

rtc                     6062  0 

uli526x                10546  0 

i2c_core               11546  1 nvidia

thermal                 9266  0 

processor              20801  0 

thermal_sys             8333  2 thermal,processor

button                  3526  0 

tg3                    94241  0 

libphy                 11219  1 tg3

e1000                  78138  0 

fuse                   43173  0 

jfs                   136207  0 

raid10                 17101  0 

raid456                41753  0 

async_raid6_recov       3742  1 raid456

async_memcpy             786  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_pq                2282  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor               1645  3 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_pq

xor                    12777  1 async_xor

async_tx                1170  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               77480  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  16145  0 

raid0                   5369  0 

dm_bbr                  7762  0 

dm_snapshot            23924  0 

dm_crypt                8848  0 

dm_mirror              10005  0 

dm_region_hash          5412  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6536  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 44719  7 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           423  0 

sbp2                   14759  0 

ohci1394               21253  0 

ieee1394               50711  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7174  0 

usbhid                 18333  0 

ohci_hcd               16476  0 

uhci_hcd               15771  0 

usb_storage            40842  1 

ehci_hcd               27598  0 

usbcore                91629  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                55624  0 

libsas                 30038  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  316358  0 

qla2xxx               186496  0 

megaraid_sas           27315  0 

megaraid_mbox          21328  0 

megaraid_mm             5407  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               31558  0 

aacraid                50805  0 

sx8                     9569  0 

DAC960                 55328  0 

cciss                  31771  0 

3w_9xxx                23919  0 

3w_xxxx                18408  0 

mptsas                 37068  0 

scsi_transport_sas     15560  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10069  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29073  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6674  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11439  0 

mptscsih               20787  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                65757  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22681  0 

dc395x                 24840  0 

sim710                  1305  0 

53c700                 19841  1 sim710

qla1280                16920  0 

dmx3191d                7625  0 

sym53c8xx              57700  0 

qlogicfas408            3613  0 

gdth                   70568  0 

aha1740                 4548  0 

advansys               47495  0 

initio                 13113  0 

BusLogic               16928  0 

arcmsr                 15996  0 

aic7xxx                95517  0 

aic79xx               104921  0 

scsi_transport_spi     15149  6 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19045  0 

pdc_adma                3962  0 

sata_inic162x           5627  0 

sata_mv                19692  0 

ata_piix               16981  0 

ahci                   26886  0 

sata_qstor              3963  0 

sata_vsc                2838  0 

sata_uli                1973  0 

sata_sis                2690  0 

sata_sx4                6514  0 

sata_nv                15226  0 

sata_via                5329  0 

sata_svw                2858  0 

sata_sil24              9143  0 

sata_sil                5548  0 

sata_promise            7109  0 

pata_sl82c105           2185  0 

pata_cs5535             1602  0 

pata_cs5530             3013  0 

pata_cs5520             2519  0 

pata_via                5851  0 

pata_jmicron            1400  0 

pata_marvell            1557  0 

pata_sis                6532  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1250  0 

pata_sc1200             1898  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       2746  0 

pata_triflex            1838  0 

pata_atiixp             2397  0 

pata_opti               1679  0 

pata_amd                6557  0 

pata_ali                6159  0 

pata_it8213             2303  0 

pata_isapnp             1654  0 

pata_pcmcia             6645  0 

pcmcia                 21766  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4666  7 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            20136  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            2107  0 

pata_ns87410            1725  0 

pata_serverworks        3789  0 

pata_artop              3228  0 

pata_it821x             6370  0 

pata_optidma            3018  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            3614  0 

pata_hpt3x3             1913  0 

pata_hpt37x             7706  0 

pata_hpt366             3626  0 

pata_cmd64x             3548  0 

pata_efar               2307  0 

pata_rz1000             1718  0 

pata_sil680             3181  0 

pata_radisys            1915  0 

pata_pdc2027x           4291  0 

pata_mpiix              1831  0 

libata                115091  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,

sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5535,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,

pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_isapnp,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,

pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,

pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

lspci

```
gentoo ~ # lspci      

00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1697 HTT Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:03.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI Express Root Port

00:11.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: ALi Corporation ULi 1689,1573 integrated ethernet. (rev 60)

00:13.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:14.0 Audio device: ALi Corporation High Definition Audio/AC'97 Host Controller (rev 01)

00:15.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to LPC Controller (rev 10)

00:15.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:16.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7)

00:16.1 IDE interface: ALi Corporation ULi M5288 SATA

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Genkernel jest jak graficzny instalator gentoo.

Zbuduj z palca kernel (to nie trudne!) dodaj Swoj kontroler w sekcji SATA/PATA, wtedy bedzie widziany dysk PATA jako SCSI (sdX) i... zbootuj.

----------

## Marvell

Tak tez wlasnie zrobilem i teraz jest ok.

Dzieki:)

----------

